# Quick hitter: TBI and concussions



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sort of a misleading title (linked and copied below) however this is a pretty short, simplistic and accurate description of head trauma. The article is from the military times.

Having dealt with a person close to me who had a concussion, they are way more detrimental than even I knew them to be. My case I dealt with had personality change, elongated post-concussion symptoms and caused them to delay a few crucial yet normal day to day activities. In short my perception of what traumatic brain injury (TBI) is changed. The 1st one can be life altering in that the hits or causes that come after allow for easier concussions.



















http://www.militarytimes.com/story/...recovering-traumatic-brain-injuries/79073948/



> Every time you turn on the TV or read the paper there seems to be a story about how tens of thousands of service members have suffered traumatic brain injuries during combat. There's no doubt that tens if not hundreds of thousands of men and women are dealing with the aftereffects of this cruel and devastating consequence of war.
> 
> The most common brain injury experienced by combat troops is called a concussion. A concussion is a mild brain injury. It's defined as either an alteration of consciousness (feeling dazed or confused - you don't have to be knocked out) or a loss of consciousness that lasts less than 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I've taken care of a lot of TBI patients, it is definitely one of the harder diagnoses to deal with for both the patient & the family. The patient often has behavior & judgement difficulties, they can be uncharacteristically mean & immature. It's really sad.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> I've taken care of a lot of TBI patients, it is definitely one of the harder diagnoses to deal with for both the patient & the family. The patient often has behavior & judgement difficulties, they can be uncharacteristically mean & immature. It's really sad.


Sad and almost cruel. Wouldn't wish that upon anyone. Thanks for the comment and reaffirming that this isn't not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

My wife and I are both tbi survivors. Over the years we have been told that more than 90% of tbi go untreated and/or undiagnosed. Often leads to addiction issues, suicide, marital breakdown and more. The social cost is much higher than most people realize because it is not only the survivor who us impacted, but everyone in their life


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

bugoutbob said:


> My wife and I are both tbi survivors. Over the years we have been told that more than 90% of tbi go untreated and/or undiagnosed. Often leads to addiction issues, suicide, marital breakdown and more. The social cost is much higher than most people realize because it is not only the survivor who us impacted, but everyone in their life


I have a 19 year old who is still dealing with these issue over a sever concussion she got 3 years ago. It's far harder than people realize.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know where you live but most areas have support groups or brain injury societies for tbi survivors that have great access to resources not otherwise available. It usually takes some digging to find them but might be worth the effort if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

When I was really little, some dude drove over my aunt's car and I hit my head against the seat and the undercarriage of his truck. He almost entirely Monster Trucked us. They weren't sure if I had a concussion but they gave me a teddy bear and took me in to have my head scanned. They said it was minor but that I didn't need to go to sleep until they were done with the scans. Only time in my life that my mom told me I could have coffee. I was okay afterwards, but I had to stay awake for 36 hours. 

What I would like to know, how do we treat a TBI when it involves something more than a minor concussion: such as an injury that involves hemorrhaging or external injury as well? For example: eye puncture injury, or nonfatal skull punctures.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have had one TBI and several concussions. 
The first, when I was around 5 left me with a learning disability in math and difficulty spelling, even though it would be correct, I will keep "correcting" it. 
Spell check is my friend.
I am also prone to minor absence seizures when I am around bright red lights. This has kinda sucked the last 20 years as more red LED's are used as signage by the road.


----------

